# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Chinese fascination with random numbers

## Pravit

Why is it there are so many Chinese websites whose URLs are composed of random numbers? Sites like http://www.188.com/ 
110101010.com
13910810.com 
etc. 
I'm guessing if you read the numbers out, it actually makes some sort of sentence?

----------


## uno

::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Maybe these numbers have hidden meaning  ::

----------


## Kamion

So Dan Brown has got to you too   ::

----------


## ozus

> Why is it there are so many Chinese websites whose URLs are composed of random numbers? Sites like http://www.188.com/ 
> 110101010.com
> 13910810.com 
> etc. 
> I'm guessing if you read the numbers out, it actually makes some sort of sentence?

 i think it is because a lot of chinese people are superstitious. as you many know many chinese characters have close pronounciation (发音）。 for example，8 (八）is pronounced ba which is similiar to the pronounciation of the character 发  fa which mean to get rich (发财）。 
so that 188 could be pronounced yao fa fa , which could mean want to get rich.  
another example is the date May 18 (51 ::  so pronounced "wu yao ba" which sound like "wo yao fa" which mean "i want to get rich" / "i soon be rich" 
another number that the chinese like are 6, 9 
hope it explains

----------


## Rtyom

Pravit won't read it ever.  ::

----------

